# Info on New Home Theater Direct In-Wall Sub/Amp Combo?



## peleliu (May 11, 2010)

Home Theater Direct (htd.com) has started selling a 10" in-wall subwoofer (HD-IWS10A) and power amplifier (SDA-100) combination recently. I have searched the web for reviews and experiences with this product, but I haven't been able to find any since it is so new. Does anyone have information on this and the quality of HTD speakers in general?

onder:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry no one has got back to you on this. I guess there may simply not be much info, but I will try get some help and info if possible, a 10" in wall sub must be attractive to some.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If space is an issue then inwall would be a good way to go the only problem i see coming from it is getting it in the right location for acoustics so it does it's job correctly. Also for inwall subs to be great i would think they would need a back box of some sort as useing drywall as the baffle just doesn't seem feasable to me. 

I'm gonna have to do some research on this topic as i'm curious to know the outcome of using subs inwall.:T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive never heard one myself, but IB seems to be the way forward if possible. I'm sure a good in wall is possible, but I would like to hear one to see what the results are like for the costs involved.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I second that Dan, i'm going to call our shop tomorrow afterwork to get some more details on them, i've known the guy half my life so i know i'll get an honest answer not just a sales pitch.:T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice contact there :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, so i didn't get the greatest answer but from what he said is that location is key for optimum perfomance and alot of folks have just picked a spot and they install it, also he said that the ones that come with or that you can get a back box for are best but obviousley need to be installed before drywalling.
Sorry i couldn't give a better answer but from what he said it all makes sense.
IMHO i think the best route is a boxed sub that can be moved around to find the best spot, sometimes the wife factor or room size comes into play though making an inwall the best choice.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The thing that would most concern me about having a sub in wall without a back box would be the resonances it creates and therefore blur the sound coming out which will be distortion, I know that Velodyne and now JL Audio have in wall sub designs to be looked at.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I may begin installing ht with a guy who has his own business- he installs in ceiling/walls speakers and in-wall subs. He says his customers have been happy, with no complaints...*however* some equipment he installs has generally been regarded as inferior here at the Shack, in addition to the customers having nothing to compare to (they haven't been in a listening room) If you must have a completely installed system you will generally have to compromise on sound quality OR you will have to step up your cost to do so using higher quality components/more difficult install costs. In addition, future upgrading of the speakers/sub may be very expensive/difficult, and they probably have the most impact on your system's performance: just something to think about.


----------

